# Am I Needing Sugar and or Fat?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yesterday I got up had 100% Whole Wheat slice of Toast,one Microwaved Egg,one Lean,no fat,Microwaved Sausage Patty and Coffee.

Later I didn't feel well,I ate a Small Apple,little better not Great,got a Fatty Sandwich and Sugary Drink,came out of it.

Wondering if I'm missing something I might need but feel its Bad for me? I have to see the Doctor Thursday and I will talk it over with her.

I weight 220 Pounds she feels I don't need to lose weight considering my Built and Age,me I think I would like to at least get below 200 again.

big rockpile


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

piece of dry toast is 100 to 150 cals. large egg is 94 cals. reasonable size sausage patty is 200 (assuming it is full fat, not a turkey variety). Black coffee has very little in the way of calories. that is between 394 cals and 444 cals. That is between 1332 and 1182 cals if you ate similarly at two more meals. That is not even the minimum amount of calories needed to keep a 220 lb man alive and functioning. The bare bones minimum is 1500 and that is not suggested for a very long period of time. I think it is possible that you craved sugar and fat because you just needed more calories in general. You could have made other healthier food choices and gotten the same "feel better" experience. 

Just a thought.

Cindyc.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I was wondering the same.The Sausage was from Wild Hog no fat.

This morning I had Cup of Oatmeal,Handfull of Blueberries and half Cup of 2% Milk.For Lunch I just had 5oz. Pulled Pork from same Hog,BBQ Sauce,Medium White Potatoe,plain,Salad,Lite Itallian Dressing,slice of Whole Wheat Bread.This was my Big Meal of the day.Have Apple or Orange between meals.

Ate like this before and did fine.

big rockpile


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Most people I know eat a smaller breakfast than that and are fine? Was this a sudden diet change? That could cause problems if the body was used to a lot more food. Also the body gets used to tons of sugar and fats with easy to burn energy if that's what your diet contains. When you switch quickly you can actually end up hypoglycemic because the body doesn't know what to do without all the sugar to get easy energy from and it's producing lots of insulin in preparation for all that sugar. It runs out before the next meal.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

akane said:


> Most people I know eat a smaller breakfast than that and are fine? Was this a sudden diet change? That could cause problems if the body was used to a lot more food. Also the body gets used to tons of sugar and fats with easy to burn energy if that's what your diet contains. When you switch quickly you can actually end up hypoglycemic because the body doesn't know what to do without all the sugar to get easy energy from and it's producing lots of insulin in preparation for all that sugar. It runs out before the next meal.


Well I've tried to stay away from Sugar and Salt for Last two years.For last few months I've fried some in Canola Oil and used some Butter.Before that I was staying away from most Fats.Took in some Sugar but tried to watch it.

Last year I found I gained 26 pounds went back to the way I took it off the first time.

big rockpile


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

olive oil is best. I'm pretty sure your problem was the no fat sausage. that just sounds gross.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Just for the heck of it check out gluten intolerance. It's an eye opener. Ya never know.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I eat zero lowfat, nonfat, or reduced fat foods. My diet consists of "whole foods," and that includes fats, which the body needs in limited amounts, of course. Sugar is the worst villain and the human body doesn't need the processed crap. We use raw filtered honey to sweeten with and I have otherwise have fired the sugar in this house. On a rare occasion, will have a treat. The constant calories really help keep my blood sugar level and I feel fine. I found that when I ate 3 times/day, it wasn't enough. So, the 2 healthy snacks did it. I also avoid empty carbs like the plague, instead opt for complex carbs. I don't have weight fluctuations unless I don't get enough exercise. In the Winter, I work out more to compensate for being outside less.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

You're a man. Eat like one. What's this low fat crap you are putting in your body? You need a lot of good fats - coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, fish oil, bacon, beef fat, pastured butter.

Cut out all grains, starchy vegetables, and fruit. Just protein, fat, and lower carb vegetables. Our ancestors didn't have fruit in the middle of winter. Eat like that for a month and then start adding a starchy vegetable and piece of fruit once in a while. Once you reach goal, slowly add foods back in.

I bet within 2 months you are down to 200.

Breakfast - bacon and eggs (don't be shy. A big breakfast will keep you from getting hungry later in the day)
Lunch - salad and 6-8 oz of meat (add another vegetable if you need too)
Dinner - small salad, vegetable, 6-8 oz of meat (eat more if you need to, but stick to these foods)

If you absolutely have to have a snack - eat a tbsp or 2 of extra virgin coconut oil. Eat nothing after dinner. You don't want to spike your blood glucose just before going to bed. It's a good idea to eat liver at least once a week. Same with fish or seafood.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> You're a man. Eat like one. *What's this low fat crap you are putting in your body?* You need a lot of good fats - coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, fish oil, bacon, beef fat, pastured butter.
> 
> *Ha, LOL- liked that Q. I'd agree with a proper amount of such fats, but don't agree a LOT of that is good for any one.*
> 
> ...


Fish or seafood is good twice/week. Everything I have ever read supports not eating several hours before retiring for the night. With a proper healthy diet, processed foods should be avoided (sliced natural ham instead of bacon, if pork is the choice).

You made good points about a man's diet being different than a woman's. Mine happens to be more like a man's, due to my body type, blood type, and hormone levels. I am the healthiest when I eat that way.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> Fish or seafood is good twice/week. Everything I have ever read supports not eating several hours before retiring for the night. With a proper healthy diet, processed foods should be avoided (sliced natural ham instead of bacon, if pork is the choice).
> 
> You made good points about a man's diet being different than a woman's. Mine happens to be more like a man's, due to my body type, blood type, and hormone levels. I am the healthiest when I eat that way.


I agree about the unprocessed food. Free range, organic eggs, pastured beef, pork, lamb, goat. Chicken is low calorie but high in omega 6 and you want omega 3. If you lie chicken, eat it, but don't make it your main protein. 

The problem with the fruit and starchy vegetables is (and I'm guessing) his fasting blood glucose (bg) is over 100. To lose weight, he wants his bg as low and steady as he can get it. Any spike in his bg will slow down his weight loss. 

That's why I suggested waiting before he puts any high(er) sugar vegetables or fruit in his mouth. Try to get the bg under control first.

Big Rockpile. If you do this, know you will probably feel like crap for a few days. Your body has been burning sugar and all of a sudden you are going to starve it of sugar so it will have to burn fat. It's not going to like it and it's going to tell you about it by giving you flu like symptoms. Drink plenty of water and know if will pass in a couple of days.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Maybe you should have tried another apple with peanut butter on it. I think it was probably just to little food.


----------



## accentphotonc (Dec 21, 2011)

In a nutshell ... the first few days with a healthier diet makes you feel bad and weak. Your body will adjust and the next thing you know your waking up earlier and having more energy. I am similar starting at 230lbs but I dropped 25 of that in three weeks. No complaints here but I am ready for the forum to light me up. Sorry ... it seems that most of the time when someone has a fast change in life everyone shouts that it can't be healthy. Tell that to my doctor who is impressed. My resting heart rate used to be around 60bpm. After my diet it was around 48-50bpm. My heart felt like it was making a slower yet longer pump and love it. This is with NO exercise even though I plan on adding that in time.


----------

